# Im just not that into you anymore...



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 14, 2009)

MAKEUP. Im done with it. I have been done with it for a long while now. I don't touch the huge stash I have anymore. But I hate knowing that its there bc of how much I have accumulated over the years and now its a waste. I hardly wear anything. I wanted to freelance on the side which is why I bought so much but now I don't have time for it or to do tutorials on here anymore. Its kinda depressing to be honest bc it feels like all that money has gone down the drain. I could use it to pay for my nursing school and a wedding I am trying to prepare for which brings me to my next point. 

I am going to sell ALL of it on specktra. Just havent had the time or patience to take pics and post them on here. I am sure a lot of you feel the same way. I think with the economy and people not wanting to buy, we are also losing interest in using what we already have and own. But thats not the main reason as to why Im not into it. I think I really lost the hobby out of the blue, don't know why or how really. It just doesn't appeal to me as it used to. I think we all go through that phase at one point.

Also which is why I haven't posted in several months. I do like this place, but I don't find the need to come on here and look up info when I am not going to make any purchases anytime soon. I noticed that its not as lively as it used to be. 

I made this thread just to vent and express how I have been feeling lately. I miss you all, especially the ones I used to talk to often. Hope all is well and Happy Holidays to you all! =)


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 14, 2009)

Same here, mine's all stowed in a drawer.  It's lonely. I did my makeup sat night for the first time in months.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 14, 2009)

I totally understand, I only do makeup maybe once or twice a month anymore.


----------



## Nicala (Dec 14, 2009)

I feel ya! I haven't touched make up since July till a few days ago!


----------



## Kragey (Dec 14, 2009)

I go through phases. Sometimes I'm like, "Christ, what did I plan to do with all of this stuff?" And I won't use it for a few months. Then one day I'm like, "Goddamn, I miss wearing make-up!"


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm like that with MAC makeup. Just not that interested, especially in the newer stuff. I still use it but prefer my MUFE, NARS and Stila more now.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 14, 2009)

gimme all ur makeup jk u will come back to it


----------



## tepa1974 (Dec 14, 2009)

I kinda feel the same way too. I'm so irritated at myself for having spent so much money in the last year and a half and then more irritated when I realize that I can't possibly use all of it up. I've been much more pickier lately and only buy things that are different than what I already own and even those purchases have become very far and few between.  I'm come to realize that I don't need every new item that comes out with every collection from every cosmetics line.  I am on the road to recovery =).


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 14, 2009)

I would just keep ur basics, and sell the rest. You will probaly feel _alot_ better getting some $$$ back for it. I know how you feel, I still love wearing makeup often but buying it in a million diff shades is def not a hobby of mine.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 15, 2009)

I am serious going to sell all of it. No joke. And you're right, I would feel a lot better if I get some of the money back. I won't sell it for its retail price, even the new products I haven't used or opened. I just want to get rid of it all. I have a lot of LE items as well. Ugh it makes me sick but I need to be on that road of recovery and sell everything to people who would use it the most.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 15, 2009)

I totally hear you.  I lost my job back at the end of June, and since then, it's kinda been a downhill slide for me.  I don't touch my makeup a whole lot since I don't go out much.  I'm either at the gym or sitting around the house all day.  Oddly enough, though...I still can't get enough of nail polish, lol.

I'm getting ready to list a bunch of stuff for sale, too.  And I may list more, depending on what I hear about for this one job, but that won't be until January.  If that doesn't pan out, I think I may be starting over again, which means I'll be going back to school...undergrad and everything.

Sidenote...a noted loss in interest in something(s) can be a marker of depression.  Could that be a possibility?  At any rate, I wish you the best in your pursuits!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 15, 2009)

I kind of understand how you feel.  I personally still really love makeup but I don't feel as "addicted" to it as I used to.  Maybe it is because I know that I have way more than I should already and I also am on a strict budget so I don't have as much extra money to buy tons from collections.  I hardly ever really do my makeup anymore.  Only just the basics for work.

Congratulations on school and your wedding!  I really enjoyed all of your posts on Specktra and have missed your wonderful FOTDs and tutorials.

Specktra seems to have lost a lot of its more outspoken and lively members lately.  It is a bit sad but I think that it will transition back to what it once was.  I am here for the long haul.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also Karin I had no clue about your job.  Sorry to hear that and I wish you good luck with your job hunt!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 15, 2009)

^^Thanks.  I haven't been advertising it much, as I'm not quite sure how things are going to play out.


----------



## sinergy (Dec 15, 2009)

I think everyone needs a break now and then from their makeup addiction..i wasnt feeling mine much lately but i recently got a friend interested in MAC and slowly i am getting excited all over again when we talk about it. i introduced her to specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and her eyes bugged out like she had found the holy grail..i remember feeling that way when i first started coming here too..hope you have a great holiday also and hope you make a ton of $$$ on your sale(s)


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 15, 2009)

I understand. I would keep the basics and get rid of what you don't want. I'm pregnant and doing it all on my own , so I don't really have the money to spend on makeup for myself. I'm starting to freelance and building up my collection slowly to do it. Its going to be hard for me, since my lil man is due in April and I start school in January. Plus I moved from NY to FL, so yeah...i know exactly how you feel lol. I'm gonna check out your sale thread ..maybe I can afford to buy a few things..GOOD LUCK WITH THE WEDDING!!!! <3


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I totally hear you.  I lost my job back at the end of June, and since then, it's kinda been a downhill slide for me.  I don't touch my makeup a whole lot since I don't go out much.  I'm either at the gym or sitting around the house all day.  Oddly enough, though...I still can't get enough of nail polish, lol.

I'm getting ready to list a bunch of stuff for sale, too.  And I may list more, depending on what I hear about for this one job, but that won't be until January.  If that doesn't pan out, I think I may be starting over again, which means I'll be going back to school...undergrad and everything.

Sidenote...a noted loss in interest in something(s) can be a marker of depression.  Could that be a possibility?  At any rate, I wish you the best in your pursuits!_

 
Well thats the thing, I am going to be starting my program soon and I will only be working weekends so it just sucks when I wasted so much on something that is of no use to me anymore. Plus, I don't go out much so there is no time to wear it. 

I don't think I am depressed. lol I don't have anything to be depressed about. I really think its just stress of income. I want to sell a lot of things on ebay as  well to get some cash flow going. But thank you for the well wishes!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I kind of understand how you feel.  I personally still really love makeup but I don't feel as "addicted" to it as I used to.  Maybe it is because I know that I have way more than I should already and I also am on a strict budget so I don't have as much extra money to buy tons from collections.  I hardly ever really do my makeup anymore.  Only just the basics for work.

Congratulations on school and your wedding!  I really enjoyed all of your posts on Specktra and have missed your wonderful FOTDs and tutorials.

Specktra seems to have lost a lot of its more outspoken and lively members lately.  It is a bit sad but I think that it will transition back to what it once was.  I am here for the long haul.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also Karin I had no clue about your job.  Sorry to hear that and I wish you good luck with your job hunt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I am not addicted anymore nor do I find the need to reach for basics. My latest addiction are nail polish and boots. lol But my retail therapy has died down too. 

Aww thanks so much, I miss you all! Yeah it will eventually come back to life again. I will pop my head in every now and then.


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 15, 2009)

Well I for one can't wait to see your sales thread (and Karin's too)!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 15, 2009)

I can't see it either!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 15, 2009)

i go through phases. sometimes i won't do my makeup for weeks, then sometimes i'll wanna do it everyday. i have to wear it for work everyday so i do my makeup. i still enjoy it but sometimes it can seem like a chore since it is required for work. good luck with your sale!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 15, 2009)

I miss your posts. All the best for your school and wedding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You never know, you might get into makeup in the future again. I think if we love makeup so much, it must be in our blood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We need a break sometimes. I'm starting to feel tired of makeup more frequently, but hopefully I will not just lose the passion completely.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 15, 2009)

i too have missed your posts. and at least a nail polish obsession is much cheaper than mac and other cosmetics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i still love my make up so am not 'over it' however i have been going to work a couple of days a week with a naked face. this is the first time ever i have done this. but it's more because i am working 6 days a week and want to let my skin breathe a little. and also because some mornings i wake up and i just don't have time or have no motivation to put any make up on! so i'd say i wear make up 4-5 times a week now rather than 6 times a week


----------



## Lissa (Dec 15, 2009)

I understand how you feel. I had so much makeup once and was addicted to collecting it. Then I just sold all of it. Since then I have built up a small collection of things I actually will use and which suit me. It's much more satisfying to keep a few items that you appreciate and you know look good, than to have masses of things you will never wear. 

I'm sure your sale will take off though, and I for one will be looking out for it!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Dec 15, 2009)

your sale thread link doesnt work .


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Yeah I am not addicted anymore nor do I find the need to reach for basics. My latest addiction are nail polish and boots._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Oddly enough, though...I still can't get enough of nail polish, lol._

 
I'm the same way.. OBSESSED with nail polish right now!! I've noticed a lot more "Nail Polish Collection" posts on Specktra recently too.. might have something to do with the recession, as it's a cheap(er) way to accessorize..?? Obviously I'm still purchasing makeup for my Freelance Kit, but I haven't added to my personal stash in soooo long! And I literally never do up my eyes anymore. Mascara & I'm out the door..


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 15, 2009)

girl, I LOOOOVED your looks, too. But i get what you're saying. 

for me its college life. i barely have time for it and i havent even touched it in a week. crazy


----------



## bis (Dec 15, 2009)

Yup, I know what you mean. And I miss your posts on Specktra a lot.
All the best for your wedding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and school.

Sorry about your job, purrtykitty, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you in January!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_I can't see it either!_

 
Its an old link. I have to make a new sales thread now.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_i go through phases. sometimes i won't do my makeup for weeks, then sometimes i'll wanna do it everyday. i have to wear it for work everyday so i do my makeup. i still enjoy it but sometimes it can seem like a chore since it is required for work. good luck with your sale!_

 
Thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I miss your posts. All the best for your school and wedding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You never know, you might get into makeup in the future again. I think if we love makeup so much, it must be in our blood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We need a break sometimes. I'm starting to feel tired of makeup more frequently, but hopefully I will not just lose the passion completely._

 
Yeah I will never know but for right now I could definitely use the money than makeup. I have to be practical.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 i too have missed your posts. and at least a nail polish obsession is much cheaper than mac and other cosmetics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i still love my make up so am not 'over it' however i have been going to work a couple of days a week with a naked face. this is the first time ever i have done this. but it's more because i am working 6 days a week and want to let my skin breathe a little. and also because some mornings i wake up and i just don't have time or have no motivation to put any make up on! so i'd say i wear make up 4-5 times a week now rather than 6 times a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hahah yeah nail polish is definitely cheaper!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_I understand how you feel. I had so much makeup once and was addicted to collecting it. Then I just sold all of it. Since then I have built up a small collection of things I actually will use and which suit me. It's much more satisfying to keep a few items that you appreciate and you know look good, than to have masses of things you will never wear. 

I'm sure your sale will take off though, and I for one will be looking out for it!_

 
Thanks so much, I hope it will!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_my_apple* 

 
_your sale thread link doesnt work ._

 
Its an old link. I will have to make a new one very soon. Don't worry!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_I'm the same way.. OBSESSED with nail polish right now!! I've noticed a lot more "Nail Polish Collection" posts on Specktra recently too.. might have something to do with the recession, as it's a cheap(er) way to accessorize..?? Obviously I'm still purchasing makeup for my Freelance Kit, but I haven't added to my personal stash in soooo long! And I literally never do up my eyes anymore. Mascara & I'm out the door.._

 
I hear ya!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_girl, I LOOOOVED your looks, too. But i get what you're saying. 

for me its college life. i barely have time for it and i havent even touched it in a week. crazy_

 
Yeah sometimes life calls and you gotta answer!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 15, 2009)

First of all, I was so happy to see your post, we all have missed you around here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, congrats on the wedding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's gonna be the greatest day of your life.

To answer to the thread though, I'm def not buying as much or being as obsessed as I was back in 07 and early 08. I have also started to branch out to various other brands (like Lise watier, Nars and MUFE). I no longer feel the need to do my makeup everyday, instead I try different techniques and colour combos on the weekend. I have not been inside a MAC store since September (before I used to be there twice a month, haha). I honestly feel overwhelmed with my collection. I've started to give a lot of stuff away...

You're right about Specktra not been the happening place it used to be. I really have no idea why though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I myself have been extremely busy at work, working for over 10 hours with no breaks so I'm too exhausted in the evenings to want to turn on my labtop
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'm on occasionally and still enjoy this place. 

Hope to see you post again more, maybe try the non makeup related threads


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 16, 2009)

I have definitely felt similar lately- I've been so overwhelmed with how much makeup that I have (more and more just seems to appear!), so I've kinda been turned off at getting more. I got rid of a TON of it, realizing that I wasn't going to use it, and now with new things, I'm very selective about what I get. I think these phases come and go with the ebb and flow of life- my life has gotten a little busier lately so that has kind of affected my interest as well.


----------



## Manna (Dec 16, 2009)

Girl, you go girl!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm going to miss your gorgeous fotd's!!

Maybe you'll experience the same thing i did... I got bored of my overwhelming collection for a few years, i barely touched anything but the everyday essentials.   Then suddenly out of no where i fell in love with it all over again.. You can't take the addict out of us mac girls for too long..


----------



## Janice (Dec 18, 2009)

I feel you. I've spent the better part of this year absolutely apathetic about makeup. I had a hard time after I went through changes in my personal and professional life. Makeup was the last thing on my mind, and I even starting resenting it when I would walk into my office and think of how much money I had spent on it over these years. At times, when I needed a little cash to pay a bill I would sell of parts of my collection. Going through it like that helped me determine what I really wanted to keep and what was never going to move out of the drawer ever again. (potentially destined to simply spoil, what a waste!)

Recently, I've started to come out of the funk though. Now I look at my collection when I walk into my office I realize that makeup was always there for me, even when I wasn't using it for it's intended purpose. Over the past few weeks I've begun to fall in love again. But this time instead of feeling like I need everything, I take the time to look through what I have and ask myself if I am duplicating another product in my collection.

Also after selling off some of during those times, it allowed me to really sort through what I have. I feel like I have refined my makeup tastes and am ready to start fresh again. Though I still have a vanity overflowing with product even after thinning it out, when I do my makeup now everything I use comes out of a small cosmetic bag I keep on my desk. That's what's right for me right now simple, clean and fresh. No more of this backup of a backup, everyone is lemming this right now crap for me 

Just wanted to share what I went through since I've been there and am just now starting to see the other side. Do what's right for you babe, we'll miss seeing your gorgeous self. Hopefully that spark will reignite at some point and we'll see ya back around the board! <3


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 20, 2009)

^^ I agree, it's really nice when you reach that point where you can find plenty of dupes in the collection- I used to think I'd never be the kind of person who looked for duplicates, and now I'm doing just that, realizing that MAC recycles their colors VERY frequently. Like, once you've done a full year of MAC collections, you pretty much have seen most of MAC, and then there are unique colors here and there, but that's about it. Even with the Warm & Cozy collection, I can safely say I have dupe able e/s for every single one, and the MSFs as well...


----------



## nunu (Dec 20, 2009)

I have missed your posts as well. Good luck with everything girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Karin, sorry about the job


----------



## moonlit (Dec 23, 2009)

Monica, miss your fotds!!  I was hoping you would come back to specktra.. 

I understand what you are going through.. I have soooo much makeup now and its depressing me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont use much... what on earth was I thinking when I got all that.. I am so GLAD I dint buy all the YSL lipsticks and shadows now last week and the SA was going on and on about how there is some offer and I was telling her how broke I am.. so annoying.. I have so much that I havent used already.. 

I wear foundation, blush, eyeliner and viva glam 5 that I wear for office / when I go out..  Thats about it.. I am not excited about makeup anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw Congrats about school and wedding


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 26, 2009)

I have been MIA as well because I feel the EXACT same way.  I am not into all those crazy colors and looks, although I still love them. A simply smokey eye with some foundation, bronzer/blush, mascara and a lippie and im out the door. I don't have the time to research what brand/item is hot now and spend the money for it. I used to buy mostly all high end makeup, but now honestly, my most of my favorite items are all drug store.

Eyeliner - L'oreal extra-instense eyeliner, i love it better then stila onyx

Mascara - Physician's Formula - Plump Potion (i always get compliments with this) and L'oreal Voluminous

Blush - I can do without, but don't really have a favorite. I use MAC Gingerly since I have it or other blushed in my case.

Eyeshadow - Any neutral really

Lipstick - L'oreal Fairest Nude with MAC Chai l/g, I might check out Siss l/s from MAC 

Foundation - eh any really

Bronzer - Prestige Baked Bronzer, or Nars Laugua, trying to finish what I have


----------



## rbella (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh damn girl.  I've missed you so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Congrats on the engagement!!

I feel you.  I have so much shizz that I don't know what to do with and I realized that I just don't care that much about it right now.  I might at some other time, but things are very hectic right now and the love I had for makeup just doesn't fit in.

I agree with ndn-ista, I don't have the time to research for high end, especially when I can find some very good products at the drug store.

The saddest part?  Instead of using my stash, I'm using my drug store items and re-stocking b/c they are easier to find amongst the massive stash of high end items I never utilize.  I also don't feel like deciding which taupe-brown with a hint of shimmer would work better for me today?

I am sure I'll get back to lovin' my makeup.  I see some FOTD's and think "damn, that looks awesome".  I just am too dang lazy and tired from work to try.

Glad to see you post.  I missed you terribly.

Karin-I'm so sorry.  I had no idea.  I hope you are ok.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 30, 2009)

First of all, I miss you! I feel the same way. I still wear makeup but sometimes Im lazy and I dont really feel as excited as I used to. I hardly come on here anymore either, Im always busy with work or my boyfriend and I dont even have money to buy makeup. I am trying to get myself more interested in it though. I miss everyone here a lot too and I wish I could get on more.

Ill definetly buy some of ur makeup though


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_I'm going to miss your gorgeous fotd's!!

Maybe you'll experience the same thing i did... I got bored of my overwhelming collection for a few years, i barely touched anything but the everyday essentials.   Then suddenly out of no where i fell in love with it all over again.. You can't take the addict out of us mac girls for too long.._

 
*Aww thanks. Maybe I will post one once in a while. Now that I am going through my inventory, I kind of get excited again but I am trying my hardest not to play with them. haha*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I feel you. I've spent the better part of this year absolutely apathetic about makeup. I had a hard time after I went through changes in my personal and professional life. Makeup was the last thing on my mind, and I even starting resenting it when I would walk into my office and think of how much money I had spent on it over these years. At times, when I needed a little cash to pay a bill I would sell of parts of my collection. Going through it like that helped me determine what I really wanted to keep and what was never going to move out of the drawer ever again. (potentially destined to simply spoil, what a waste!)

Recently, I've started to come out of the funk though. Now I look at my collection when I walk into my office I realize that makeup was always there for me, even when I wasn't using it for it's intended purpose. Over the past few weeks I've begun to fall in love again. But this time instead of feeling like I need everything, I take the time to look through what I have and ask myself if I am duplicating another product in my collection.

Also after selling off some of during those times, it allowed me to really sort through what I have. I feel like I have refined my makeup tastes and am ready to start fresh again. Though I still have a vanity overflowing with product even after thinning it out, when I do my makeup now everything I use comes out of a small cosmetic bag I keep on my desk. That's what's right for me right now simple, clean and fresh. No more of this backup of a backup, everyone is lemming this right now crap for me 

Just wanted to share what I went through since I've been there and am just now starting to see the other side. Do what's right for you babe, we'll miss seeing your gorgeous self. Hopefully that spark will reignite at some point and we'll see ya back around the board! <3_

 
*Wow thats exactly what I went through and going through. Thanks I miss all of you too! *

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_^^ I agree, it's really nice when you reach that point where you can find plenty of dupes in the collection- I used to think I'd never be the kind of person who looked for duplicates, and now I'm doing just that, realizing that MAC recycles their colors VERY frequently. Like, once you've done a full year of MAC collections, you pretty much have seen most of MAC, and then there are unique colors here and there, but that's about it. Even with the Warm & Cozy collection, I can safely say I have dupe able e/s for every single one, and the MSFs as well..._

 
*Yeah I remember being on here and going dupe crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I have missed your posts as well. Good luck with everything girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Karin, sorry about the job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
*I miss you too! Thank you so much!*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_Monica, miss your fotds!!  I was hoping you would come back to specktra.. 

I understand what you are going through.. I have soooo much makeup now and its depressing me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont use much... what on earth was I thinking when I got all that.. I am so GLAD I dint buy all the YSL lipsticks and shadows now last week and the SA was going on and on about how there is some offer and I was telling her how broke I am.. so annoying.. I have so much that I havent used already.. 

I wear foundation, blush, eyeliner and viva glam 5 that I wear for office / when I go out..  Thats about it.. I am not excited about makeup anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw Congrats about school and wedding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*Aww thanks, I miss everything about this place, the people, the excitement of new upcoming collections. Thanks for the well wishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_I have been MIA as well because I feel the EXACT same way.  I am not into all those crazy colors and looks, although I still love them. A simply smokey eye with some foundation, bronzer/blush, mascara and a lippie and im out the door. I don't have the time to research what brand/item is hot now and spend the money for it. I used to buy mostly all high end makeup, but now honestly, my most of my favorite items are all drug store.

Eyeliner - L'oreal extra-instense eyeliner, i love it better then stila onyx

Mascara - Physician's Formula - Plump Potion (i always get compliments with this) and L'oreal Voluminous

Blush - I can do without, but don't really have a favorite. I use MAC Gingerly since I have it or other blushed in my case.

Eyeshadow - Any neutral really

Lipstick - L'oreal Fairest Nude with MAC Chai l/g, I might check out Siss l/s from MAC 

Foundation - eh any really

Bronzer - Prestige Baked Bronzer, or Nars Laugua, trying to finish what I have_

 
*Yeah I tend to keep it very simple now. I think the only things I reach for are concealer, blush and eye liner*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Oh damn girl.  I've missed you so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Congrats on the engagement!!

I feel you.  I have so much shizz that I don't know what to do with and I realized that I just don't care that much about it right now.  I might at some other time, but things are very hectic right now and the love I had for makeup just doesn't fit in.

I agree with ndn-ista, I don't have the time to research for high end, especially when I can find some very good products at the drug store.

The saddest part?  Instead of using my stash, I'm using my drug store items and re-stocking b/c they are easier to find amongst the massive stash of high end items I never utilize.  I also don't feel like deciding which taupe-brown with a hint of shimmer would work better for me today?

I am sure I'll get back to lovin' my makeup.  I see some FOTD's and think "damn, that looks awesome".  I just am too dang lazy and tired from work to try.

Glad to see you post.  I missed you terribly.

Karin-I'm so sorry.  I had no idea.  I hope you are ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*Omg rbella my bella <3 I miss you so much! Thank you! You used to crack me up and I would always have a good time reading your posts. *

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_First of all, I miss you! I feel the same way. I still wear makeup but sometimes Im lazy and I dont really feel as excited as I used to. I hardly come on here anymore either, Im always busy with work or my boyfriend and I dont even have money to buy makeup. I am trying to get myself more interested in it though. I miss everyone here a lot too and I wish I could get on more.

Ill definetly buy some of ur makeup though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*I miss you too my other half! lol I am going to post my sale thread today. Finally got done taking all the pics. Its so time consuming. Ugh But I do hope I sell what I have bc I don't know what else to do with it. Most of it is LE and items that people are always looking for. I'll keep the thread in my sig*


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jan 12, 2010)

Like so many others here, I know how you feel too and I don't even have what I would call a "considerable" stash. Over the past year and a half, I have accumulated so much stuff and probably 3/4 of it goes unused except for occasionally. I then put up a sale thread to get rid of some of it and I have sold some of it but then I really wanted to get rid of it so I joined MUA and then realized I was only exchanging stuff for MORE stuff I didn't need! I recently suspended my items on MUA and I plan on revamping my sale thread here b/c I just don't use the stuff. It's not that I don't enjoy the m/u or talking or reading about it b/c I do, but honestly, half the time I don't feel like doing anything more complicated than maybe one e/s color and liner, if that. Most days for work I do my basic face and just liner and I feel like that suits me best alot of the time. I've also noticed lately that my tastes in colors has changed. I used to NEVER be a "neutral kind of girl" but the past few weeks I've been all about subtle, neutral colors. Sometimes I feel like it's an "age" thing, like "Hey, I'm 30, it's time to tone it down" but I've never been one of those types of people that ever believed that you had to follow color "rules" and age wasn't something I ever factored in either. 

Maybe it's a phase and maybe it's just not something I'm crazy about anymore. I find the need lately for things to just be "simple" and I like it that way! Don't feel bad about having all the stuff even though I feel bad about mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You bought all that stuff b/c you had an interest in it and it wasn't like you bought it and had no intention of ever using it. I am willing to bet you'll be able to sell most if not all of it and I wish you luck with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If the fever hits again, maybe next time you'll be able to hold back better with buying stuff. That's what's happened to me!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 15, 2010)

i've been enjoying doing a naked face 3 times a week now! i'm proud of myself... literally all i wear is my moisturiser on a naked day! not even mascara. i've got to the stage where i can't be bothered to do a full face for work.... i still love my products.... just don't feel the need to wear them as often right now


----------



## rbella (Jan 16, 2010)

Glam-I miss you so much my bottom hurts!!!!!!!!! Please pm me sometime and let's exchange emails or something so we can stay in touch.  I've been so lonely without you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ♥


----------



## MsButterfli (Jan 21, 2010)

i understand where u are coming from, last year before i got pregnant i was doin my makeup religiously then enduring morning sickness i didnt even wanna SEE my makeup lol..i prob wore makeup 5 times since the baby was born and thats including today lol..no time/no will but at least my MAC No-buy has been great lol..best of wishes with school and your wedding


----------

